# worried not alound to got while in a test!



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

I have a test at school 2moz and i really worried that i will get really nervous so i will have to go to the loo while in the test which ur not alound to do! help plz give advist really worried about it !


----------



## 14989 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have the same problem. I'm in High School.The only thing I can think of is seeing a doctor. He can prescribe things like Nulev which help calm the stomach in situations like these.You can then discuss with your doctor anxiety medicine such as Zoloft. Remember, though, these things are only temporary cures, if your even that lucky.


----------



## 19861 (Feb 21, 2007)

hey,if you consult with your doctor and tell him/her to write you a note stating that you have IBS and would like to test in a seperate room because it eases your symptoms,they should allow you to do that. I'm not in HS, im in college.that;s what I did and it definitely helps. I dont get as stressed when I have to take a test.


----------



## 18398 (Nov 11, 2006)

thanxs for your comment, i have already done that and now in furture tests i'm going to be in a saperate room.


----------



## 19523 (Mar 7, 2007)

hiya. i am 16 and have got my gcse's (very important exams in england lol) coming up and i am so embrarrassed about havin to sit the exams because my tummy always gurgles like alll the time it is so embarrassing. i get really worried and upset about it and i really dont think i can sit in all my exams and face the embrarrassment. does anyone have any advice? have you tried anything to stop the noises?


----------



## 22521 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi try peppermint tea, it might calm it a little especially the gurgglings.


----------



## 19523 (Mar 7, 2007)

ooh i will try that! have you tried it before? Xx


----------



## 22521 (Oct 2, 2006)

ye i tried it, helped a little but other people really swear by it, you can get either the tea or the capsules, ask your doc about it. Good Luck in you exams!


----------

